# Experiences with Cubers Outside of the Cubing World



## ianography (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, just what the title says. I'll start it off. So, when I lived in Georgia (before I was a cuber), my family and I went to the World of Coke museum in Atlanta. While going to wait in line, I pass this guy with a white cube in hand and he was solving it quite fast (atleast it was fast to me at that time, I didn't stay to watch). 

So yeah, just post your stories below.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 11, 2011)

There's like an infestation of cubers at my school. They just pop out of nowhere as if they reproduce asexually. I don't know half of them


----------



## ianography (Mar 11, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> There's like an infestation of cubers at my school. They just pop out of nowhere as if they asexually reproduce. I don't know half of them


 
yay for science and cubes


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2011)

In an airport in Cuba, I was cubing in the waiting area. I turned around and there was another guy cubing


----------



## theace (Mar 11, 2011)

I came across a rather interesting cuber a few months ago. She had figured out how to solve all but a few edges intuitively. Her approach was rather strange. She'd orient the red face and then permute the cross using R Li (M) style moves and then the corners using something similar to R D Ri Di. She'd proceed to do the last 2 layers intuitively. I never really understood what she was doing because of the sheer weirdness of the method. I taught her CFOP later on. She never really figured out how to get the last 2 to 3 edges in place with her method.



cyoubx said:


> There's like an infestation of cubers at my school. *They just pop out of nowhere as if they reproduce asexually*. I don't know half of them


lol


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2011)

Never, although once someone told me their brother collected different cubes, and described what sounded like a Megaminx.


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 11, 2011)

I met a guy who could solve a rubik's cube using a beginner method. He had a really weird U perm


----------



## darkerarceus (Mar 11, 2011)

Julian said:


> In an airport in *Cuba*, I was cubing in the waiting area. I turned around and there was another guy cubing


 
Lol. Cuba..Cuber

In term 4 last year I was the only one who cubed and brang my cube to school.
Now in term 1 more people know how to.... I enjoy thrashing them (I average 25 they average 3+mins)


----------



## CuberKyle (Mar 11, 2011)

i have made 15 people avid cubers  so i have them teaching people and now i see cubers everywhere  they also buy my old cubes!


----------



## Nestor (Mar 12, 2011)

Last week a taxi driver yelled something at me while I was solving on my way to home. The guy dropped a costumer a few blocks away, caught me up down the street and stopped next to me. What a pleasant surprise: he pulled a crappy cube and starting cubing with me 

I know which cab I'll be calling from now on


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm one of the only cubers (i'm aware of) in my school. But when I saw someone with a V-Cube 7 out i was happy to know i wasn't the only one.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 12, 2011)

A kid my class could solve it i learned had race but that was a few months later then it took me ages to solve the cross. I was 11 and a half


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 12, 2011)

I once saw a girl at my old school with a 4x4. That was quite some time ago.


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 12, 2011)

There are two people in my school that can solve the cube faster than me, and 2-4 others that know how to solve the cube.


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I met a guy who could solve a rubik's cube using a beginner method. He had a really weird U perm


 
R2 U F B R2 F' B' U R2?


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 12, 2011)

i entered secondary school this year, i found out 1/2 of the students are cubers n when i stop by my primary schoo, everybody is cubing


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 12, 2011)

When Breandan and me were at the McDonald's in Vienna a day before Austrian Open, we saw a girl solve a cube a few times. Not fast, but it was a speedcube which at least shows that she had interest. We didn't pull out our cubes, but we were actually wondering if we'd see her the next day (which was not the case) ^^ I wonder how she'd reacted if she had got to know there's two of the fastest cubers around next to her ^^


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2011)

theace said:


> She'd orient the red face and then permute the cross using R Li (M) style moves and then the corners using something similar to R D Ri Di.


 
I'm sorry what? I don't understand your notation.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2011)

i = ', causes less confusion so Ri = R'


----------



## pappas (Mar 12, 2011)

There's lots of cubers at my school but none are particularly fast.


----------



## celli (Mar 12, 2011)

At my theatre lesson a few months ago, I suddenly saw a cube in a bag. I went to that girl and discovered she could solve a cube. I knew her for a year and didn't know she could solve it!!! And when we had our show, I saw a rubik's revenge! We were cubing untill my drama teacher came to us and said we had to stop, because the audience hearded it!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 12, 2011)

One of my friends knows how to solve the cube and he told me where to buy the v-cube set without ordering overseas and bought me a mirror blox


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2011)

None, like, ever.Ronrey as f**k ;_;


----------



## theace (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice. Where? Me wantz v kyubez


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 12, 2011)

My school has like, 20 cuber wannabes because of me. Today, this annoying dude came up to me and said "yo, i canz solve rubix in 1 sec."


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 12, 2011)

Me and my mate coghill
play poker sometimes
i win most times


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 12, 2011)

Spoke to a ~1 min guy on the bus once. Heartwarming!


----------



## LarsN (Mar 12, 2011)

I've met a few people on the train who sat and solved the cube. I usually go to them and ask if I can try, just to see their faces when I do it really fast. Then I talk to them about the danish speedcubing community and upcomming competitions.
Once a guy came to me on the train though, because he had recognized the sound. He used to be a cuber, but had stopped a few years ago.

When I had been a competition cuber for a year, I found out that my wifes uncle had been casually solving the cube sub40 since ~ 1980.
EDIT: correction, he had been cubing since ~ 1980 and was now sub40


----------



## TheDuck (Mar 12, 2011)

> When I had been a competition cuber for a year, I found out that my wifes uncle had been casually solving the cube sub40 since ~ 1980.
> EDIT: correction, he had been cubing since ~ 1980 and was now sub40


[/QUOTE] 
It´s me .... , I´m still around sub40 :fp maybe a little better :confused: - let´s see to Danish Open - http://cubing.dk/DanishOpen2011/


----------



## slowhand (Mar 12, 2011)

I had messed around with my cube since the early 1980s, never got past the middle layer of beginner's method for memorization (can do F2L), but could solve with singmaster's book. Two (or three) years ago, I ran into brunson at a friend's get together in the mountains, and he was playing with a speed cube.

A few weeks ago, I dug out my old cube... so slow, binding, sticky, icky... and decided I should finally get a better cube. Last Monday, I logged onto Amazon, decided the DaYan GuHong looked cool and ordered one. Then I decided I'd start trying to learn the rest of the moves while I waited for it... and discovered this forum, and lots of cool methods -- and the rep of the GuHong, and hmm.... maybe a teardown and lube will save my old cube from the trashbin....

But compared to you all, I'm slow. Sloooooooow. Hence the nick.

John
(Hmmm.... think i'll post this in intro forum too...)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 12, 2011)

These were over 4 years ago, in high school, when I wasn't serious about it.
-2 of my friends could solve it in ~1:30. One of em had a 5x5 
-Some girl used to do random turns in a few of my classes
-Tall kid walking through halls w/ a cube. Turned out to be Dan Cohen


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 12, 2011)

I once was on the subway in New York and some girl sat next to me and started cubing. I never took out my cube. To this day I have no idea what method she was using.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 12, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> -Tall kid walking through halls w/ a cube. Turned out to be Dan Cohen



I wonder what went through your head when you realized who he was. Granted he wasn't famous or anything at that time, but still. That's awesome.


----------



## RTh (Mar 12, 2011)

Some kids saw me cubing in the bus and asked me how I solved a cube in less than 20 sec. I explained and tried to taught them CFOP, and a week later those 5 kids were around me trying to solve the cube xD


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 12, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I wonder what went through your head when you realized who he was. Granted he wasn't famous or anything at that time, but still. That's awesome.





Spoiler


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> i = ', causes less confusion so Ri = R'


 
yea don't worry I know what it means, I was being sarcastic. 

But now that you fell for my bait, could you please explain why it causes _less_ confusion when you choose to use something other than the official notation? I could only imagine this confusing newcomers _even more_.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 12, 2011)

I was in a big game event thing  there were rubiks cubes also but my father found they were to expensive 1,5 years later i got my first cube


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 12, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> There's lots of cubers at my school but none are particularly fast.


After all, Faz is pretty slow 

Going to a meetup in 2009 with Anthony and Anh, I'd met Anthony but not Anh, we all lived in the western suburbs. I saw a girl solving a white cube (sub 20, which at the time I was amazed at compared to my mid 30s)
I assumed it was Anh, and went to yell out across the platform, but a train came and she got on, in the opposite direction to me.
I later met Anh, a guy, so there was a sub 20 girl, back when that would be top 5 across Australia.
I wish I knew who that was, and I wonder if she's still cubing, she did have a speedcube.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Mar 12, 2011)

i started cubing after i saw will smith solve the rubiks cube in the pursuit of happyness


----------



## ianography (Apr 20, 2011)

This kind of fits, so here goes.

Yesterday, a girl that I don't really know (but apparently knows me) walks up to me and asks if I could solve her brother's cube. She said it was a really weird puzzle, so I probably wouldn't be able to solve it (I was thinking of maybe a 4x4 or 5x5). So at lunch, she comes up to me with a Mirror Block in her hand. Freaked me out that she would have that, let alone even knowing about it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 20, 2011)

I started studying in another school this year, and some day, I brought my 2x2 to learn some ortega algs, but by the end of the day a lot of people had told me "Nah, I can only solve the 3x3", and when I explained them they were only the corners, they solved it too.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 20, 2011)

A guy across the hall in my apartment building can solve the cube in ~35 seconds. He used a really odd method that he must of invented himself. He would make a cross then do first layer corners like the begginner method except he would intentionaly orient them wrong because he liked those cases better. Also he did F2L with cross on B =(.

Once after finishing a blind solve in the student union I noticed that the person sitting beside me was solving a 7x7.


----------



## shelley (Apr 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> So, when I lived in Georgia (before I was a cuber), my family and I went to the World of Coke museum in Atlanta. While going to wait in line, I pass this guy with a white cube in hand and he was solving it quite fast (atleast it was fast to me at that time, I didn't stay to watch).


 
Just curious, when was this? A couple of cubers went to visit the Coke museum after US Nationals 2008. (It was a choice between that and the nearby aquarium, and admission for the aquarium was like 3x the cost.)


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> This kind of fits, so here goes.
> 
> Yesterday, a girl that I don't really know (but apparently knows me) walks up to me and asks if I could solve her brother's cube. She said it was a really weird puzzle, so I probably wouldn't be able to solve it (I was thinking of maybe a 4x4 or 5x5). So at lunch, she comes up to me with a Mirror Block in her hand. Freaked me out that she would have that, let alone even knowing about it.


 
I was going to my girlfriend's house on her bus (multiple buses at my school) and one of the kids had a cuboctahedron that he made me solve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 21, 2011)

carry mountain dew. pretend like you're rowe hessler.


----------



## Owen (Apr 21, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> carry mountain dew. pretend like you're rowe hessler.


 
I used to do that. Really, I used to pretend I was Rowe Hessler. I don't know...


----------



## ianography (Apr 21, 2011)

shelley said:


> Just curious, when was this? A couple of cubers went to visit the Coke museum after US Nationals 2008. (It was a choice between that and the nearby aquarium, and admission for the aquarium was like 3x the cost.)


 
It was 2 days after Christmas in 2009.


----------



## RTh (Apr 21, 2011)

Not much of a experience with cubers, but some weeks ago I was in class ignoring the whole lecture (it was a really stupid lecture on perfect gases), and started a bld solve in a corner of the class. Memo'd and put on the blindfold. While solving I noticed that someone moved in the class, and when I removed the blindfold to observe the result of my beautiful Guhong perfectly solved, a girl was staring at me like if I was some kind of savant. 

She then told me she was learning CFOP and then asked me many questions. By the end of the lecture I had made a great friend, with whom I've been going out ever since. =] Cubing match-making. Who would have thought!


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the shoelace idea.


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I like the shoelace idea.


 
Wrong thread dude...


----------

